# Shyness Cures??



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Ugggg..so i just spent like three weeks making a 20 gal viv for my azureus and now he never comes out! When he was in his temporary 5 gal he came out all the time and ate really well. So now for the past almost 2 weeks he has only come out a few times. He still eats ok but i have to shake flies right in front of him cause he wont come out of the shadows. So could it be that i gave him too much space?

Joe


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

The opposite sex could help.......

Letting the viv grow in.....

And Time.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

The frogs actually only about 7 months old. Do you think just another frog would help or just cause more stress?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Another frog should be fine. It usually best to add unsexed frogs togther before they become sexual mature. Once they reach maturity thats when fighting can become an issue.

You could remove the frog thats been in the viv and then add the new one and let him get use to his new home and then reintroduce the other frog.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I've found that even when the boldest frogs are re-housed they get very very shy for quite a while. Believe it or not, putting the tank in a reasonably busy (not super loud) room speeds up the process.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Boondoggle said:


> I've found that even when the boldest frogs are re-housed they get very very shy for quite a while. Believe it or not, putting the tank in a reasonably busy (not super loud) room speeds up the process.


this is a good point for most animals.

if they are in a room that people only go into to feed them then they will not become accustomed to you. finding a balance between them getting used to you nd not over doing it is key.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

How dense is the planting?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's something I posted in a thread with a similar topic awhile ago:

It really depends on the species/morph being referred to, but in general, here's what I've found:

- security: Making the frog(s) feel secure in their vivarium will go a long way towards their boldness. Dense plantings, leaf litter (a ton of hiding spaces, among other benefits), cocohuts or other hides, etc.

- correct temp/humidity: I've noticed that varying the temperature and humidity can impact the regularity with which I see the vivarium's inhabitants. In particular, since I've installed a vent on my Costa Rican G&B auratus vivarium and allow the humidity to drop in between mistings, I see them a lot more. It's just a matter of figuring out where exactly the frogs are more active.

- traffic: In general, the more traffic around a vivarium (ie people walking around), the bolder the inhabitants. The frogs seem to adapt to the extra movement, and spend more time out in the open.

- species selection: There are some species/morphs that seem to be bolder by nature. Leucs and most tinc morphs come to mind, as well as Costa Rican G&B auratus, as well as the imitator group of thumbs.

- age: Older frogs tend to be more bold. I've also noticed that frogs breeding in the vivarium are typically more visible.

- length of time in vivarium: When new frogs are added to a vivarium, they tend to be visible initially as they settle into their new surroundings. After a couple/few days, the frogs often seem to disappear for a couple weeks/months, then become more bold as they become more familiar with their surroundings and settle in.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> - correct temp/humidity: I've noticed that varying the temperature and humidity can impact the regularity with which I see the vivarium's inhabitants. In particular, since I've installed a vent on my Costa Rican G&B auratus vivarium and allow the humidity to drop in between mistings, I see them a lot more. It's just a matter of figuring out where exactly the frogs are more active.


I never really thought about that. Maybe there is something there that I can do to coax my super shy leucs out...

thanks for that.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

shy leucs? now Ive heard everyting! mine are more active in the high 70's low 80's maybe they are chilly


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

frogparty said:


> shy leucs? now Ive heard everyting! mine are more active in the high 70's low 80's maybe they are chilly


Yeah, I know...my leucs hide all day and my red galacts follow me around the room. Weird, huh? Maybe they are chilly...


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

The tanks not very heavily planted. A few broms, some small begonias. So that may be the problem. I do have some bigger more mature begonias that i could replace them with. And i have a heat pad i could put under the tank. I think i heard they werent safe though?


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

If the power of your heat pad is too high, you risk a cracked viv bottom. So if the wattage is not too high, you should be fine.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

When I first started in this hobby the guy who pretty much taught me most of what I know/follow in frog husbandry gave me a good tip for raising bold frogs. 

Most people on this board if they saw his setups for frogs would cringe but his success speaks for itself. His basic vivarium for a pair of darts was a 20 long with an inch of gravel then an inch of sphagnum on top of that, small pool on one side of the viv and on the opposite side a coco hut. The top of the screen had eggcrate attached to it to increase airflow and that was it. 

The basic idea is that if you raise the froglets in a sparse environment then they tend to be a lot more bold as adults. They have the coco hut if they want to take cover and they know it. 

So far I have raised all of my frogs in this method and all of my darts are extremely bold to the point that I can put my hand in the vivarium and even nudge the frogs and they could care less. 

Now I do move my adult frogs to nice planted vivs (mainly because I prefer that aesthetic) but they still remain bold and presumably uninterested in my presence. I don't have any experience trying this method on frogs that are already sub adult or adults but on froglets I have nothing but great results.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think adding bottom heat isn't a good idea. It would be very easy to overheat the frogs.

I have raised many azureus and other tinc morphs and find that juveniles are definitley more skiddish than adults. I have ten sub-adults in a 20 long and they mostly hideout most of the time. They come out to eat, though, so I make sure to sit in front of the tank and make them eat in front of me. I think this really helps with boldness issues.

Good luck, Richard.


----------

